

AMD ships 16-core Bulldozer Interlagos Opterons destined for Cray XE6 - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/amd-starts-shipping-16-core-bulldozer-interlagos-opteron-server-chips-2011097/

======
salem
Sweet! I hope they don't get bulldozed by Intel's aggressive (some might say
'predatory', but not me, no, not at all) pricing. I've been in a project where
management decided to ditch AMD, do a hardware respin and linux driver re-
writes due to last minute vendor shenanigans :-(

